

Apple In Ear headphones arrive - not compatible with iPhone. Why? - pstinnett
http://store.apple.com/us/product/MA850G/A?mco=MTIxODk3Mw

======
pedalpete
It doesn't say explicitly that it isn't compatible with the iPhone (though it
doesn't list it as compatible either). Very strange. Why create a headphone
with mic built in that wouldn't work with the phone in your product line? Why
would you use a mic with a nano? Has the nano got recording capabilities now?

